
Are We Becoming Slaves to Happiness? - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-16/slaves-to-happiness-the-case-for-negativity-in-the-workplace/8268458
======
hkmurakami
I was under the impression that this was a particularly American problem.
Nordic countries (at least Iceland, where I was) seemed to have no expectation
for workers to be overly cheerful. Japanese customer facing workers are super
(robotically) polite and employ fake personas, but they aren't exuding a happy
exterior.

I guess I could see Australia as a place where they might have this issue
though.

